
Facebook Has Been Hacked. What Will You Do? - DocFeind
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebook-has-been-hacked-what-will-you-do.php
======
s_henry_paulson
Looks like some guy trying to drum up traffic about something he knows nothing
about, and can provide no information about.

